# January 2017 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2017 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of January 2017 as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning twice in a 6-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize twice.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:








The red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.

Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## zombiesniper

All business by MSnowy

All business


----------



## SquarePeg

Another from @MSnowy  - you're on a roll!


----------



## jcdeboever

@oldhippy 
White Lightning
White Lightning


----------



## zombiesniper

Great Blue Heron by tpuma

Great Blue Heron (oldPhoto)


----------



## SquarePeg

By new member @r0r5ch4ch .  This one is too cute not to nominate:


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

How can you look at that face and not say " awwwwwwww..."?


----------



## zombiesniper

Let me whisper in your ear by CarlosFrazao

*Let me whisper in your ear*


----------



## jcdeboever

@DanOstergren

*Tamzin- Model Portrait*

Tamzin- Model Portrait


----------



## Destin

JamesCanada - Buffalo, Yellowstone Park

Original Thread


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

First shot by mrpink

Very last shot from todays Cake Smash


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

This is what you get when the photo gods are smiling at you By  bulldurham

This is what you get when the photo gods are smiling at you


----------



## jcdeboever

Shadow plane by @CdTSnap 
Shadow Plane


----------



## Peeb

Wow- January is going to be a tough month to judge- SO many cool images!!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Barred owl By rodbender 

Barred owl


----------



## tirediron

Tehachapi Pass Wind Turbines
 by Ner2


----------



## tirediron

"The Moll, portrait orientation" by Grandad


----------



## robbins.photo

Guess who's Happy, by ZombiesniperJr




Guess whos happy by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## goooner

*Dang, Where'd You Come From *
*bulldurham*


----------



## snowbear

"The Barrel" by @MSnowy, The Barrel


----------



## 480sparky

_From the outside in_ by *apreciadophotography*

From the outside In


----------



## hokies2379

A Man and his Dog by bulldurham

A Man and His Dog


----------



## jcdeboever

tough choice this month....


----------



## snowbear

Sorry for delays - it's been hectic.  I'll post the voting tonight.


----------

